# where have you had luck selling your thunderbolt?



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone have suggestions on the best place to sell my thunderbolt where i can avoid shady buyers and scams? also verizon is trying to convince me to send the phone to them for some money but i am sure i can get more if i sell it ... are there any other companies that buy phones off people?

thanks


----------



## Smok3d (Jun 12, 2011)

craigslist, ebay and swappa i believe.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just sold mine one craigslist for 200. had all original packaging, gel case, 2 rezound batteries. Met the person at Verizon store and collected cash.


----------

